# Dogs to Amsterdam



## 97526 (Feb 1, 2006)

We are thinking of taking the crossing from Newcastle to Amsterdam in November, has anyone had experince of taking their dog on this (long) route?

Another option is the Belgium route from Edinburgh perhaps.....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

Take them with Superfast - dogs are allowed in certain cabins with their owners!

Rapide561

www.superfast.com


----------



## 97526 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks will look into it.

madge


----------

